# c-section vs vaginal with twins



## addie25

I spoke to my doctor and told him if both girls are in a great position I want to have a vaginal birth. He said that he does vaginal births all the time with twins. With that said, he said I would have to be in an operating room so that if the 2nd baby didn't want to come out vaginally they can get her out in 30 seconds. I obviously agree that this is a great idea. However, I do not want to have 2 different kinds of births. I am scared to deliver one vaginally then have a c-section and then have 2 different recoveries.

What have you noticed. Are most twin births c-section. What was your experience?? I know in America we have more c-sections. I really want to avoid a c-section but am also scared to try vaginally bc I still may have a c-section.

Thanks for sharing :)


----------



## henrysmumkaz

I had a vaginal birth even though one of mine was breech. They didn't have me in a theatre which I gather is very unusual. I did have an epidural though, in case twin b couldn't be turned and didn't come out and I had to be whisked to theatre. Thankfully they did turn her and I delivered her with absolutely no effort (or feeling!) 11 minutes after twin a.

I was induced and besides feeling horribly sick, the whole thing went beautifully and I would recommend it. Not had a csection though so I can't compare. SO grateful I didn't have a csection as the recovering seems horrendous with two babies to deal with.

If I was you, just going by what you've said (obviously you and your doctors know better!) then I would definitely give vaginal a go. I understand not wanting two types of delivery but if vaginal goes well, you won't regret it. Its a risk.. but I believe its worth it.


----------



## Debbie82

Addie that's my biggest fear, ending up having both types of delivery!

Like you I really want vaginal which I believe the hospital will be very pro providing twin 1 is in position. 

I'm meeting the twin doc tomorrow for the first time and first question is to find out how common it is, I'm hoping not very as if it's likely I'd rather have a section for both :wacko:


----------



## xgem27x

I went into labour 8 weeks premature, so the whole labour I was prepared to go for a c-section any second, I was made to have an epidural because of this, which initially I didnt want because I wanted to feel my boys come out (but in the end, it was a god send, I felt no contractions, and I DID feel them come out because it had worn off my the time they were born) 

Any ways, I was actually rushed off for an emergancy c-section, because Frazers cord was hanging out, (I was told to do a head stand, to get gravity to help push Frazer and his cord back in lol, "yep, pregnant with twins, in labour, doing a head stand on a bed.... definately something you dont see everyday! :haha:) And when I got to theatre, the cord was back in, and Frazers head was there, so I ended up delivering naturally 

I'm glad I had them both naturally, but at the end of the day, once you've had your twins, you look back and think "I dont care how they come out, even if I have to burp them up, as long as they are born healthy and safe, it doesn't really matter!" :thumbup:


----------



## Debbie82

xgem27x said:


> Any ways, I was actually rushed off for an emergancy c-section, because Frazers cord was hanging out, (I was told to do a head stand, to get gravity to help push Frazer and his cord back in lol, "yep, pregnant with twins, in labour, doing a head stand on a bed.... definately something you dont see everyday! :haha:) And when I got to theatre, the cord was back in, and Frazers head was there, so I ended up delivering naturally
> 
> I'm glad I had them both naturally, but at the end of the day, once you've had your twins, you look back and think "I dont care how they come out, even if I have to burp them up, as long as they are born healthy and safe, it doesn't really matter!" :thumbup:

I can't believe they had you doing gymnastics mid delivery:rofl:

I'm sure afterwards I'll be just happy to have both my boys safe but whilst I've got a say in it gonna try and get my preference in:haha:


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey hun, I had a planned section because twin a was breech and I was advised it was the safest option. It was my first section, and I have to say for me it was my best birth experience - very calm and controlled. 

I kept a very open mind thoughout the pregnancy and was happy to go either way depending on the safest option. If twin a had been head down I would have tried for a vaginal delivery, but suspect I would have ended up having an emergency section because my uterus was over-distended and unable to contract efficiently. I can understand your dilemma hun, but I'd opt for the vaginal route unless the pregnancy takes you in an obviously different direction xxx


----------



## addie25

Oh my a head stand lol. Are you ladies in America? I just notice in America they won't try vaginal unless both babies are head down. I guess I'll let the girls decide what they want to do. Just a bot scary since inept know till the very end of the pregnancy how I will deliver. Glad to see a lot of you had vaginal births tho. I would love a safe vaginal birth for both babies.


----------



## mom2pne

I talk to lots of MOMs and most have had them vaginally. There is a woman who had her twins at home. Here's the youtube video of that. Not sure if it will work for you. 

I also talk to a woman who had her first twin vbac, but the second kept getting pushed up towards her ribs and had to have a csec nearly an hour after the first twin was out.


----------



## mom2pne

For me I was going to have vaginal delivery as long as the presenting twin was head down. My OB planned to turn the second twin when Peyton came out if needed. Eli stayed head down.


----------



## addie25

Is it dangerous for the baby to be turned and does it hurt??


----------



## mom2pne

From my understanding it hurts having the baby breech and it makes the baby harder to come out. Also, having the baby come out head first helps get fluid out of the baby's lungs to make air breathing easier on them.


----------



## henrysmumkaz

addie25 said:


> Is it dangerous for the baby to be turned and does it hurt??

It didn't hurt me but I had an epidural so I wouldn't have felt it anyway. If you don't have an epidural I suppose you could be given a different sort of pain medication if you wanted, or just gas and air. I don't see why it would hurt though, even without meds, because once baby A has come out, theres tonnes of room in there for baby B to turn.

As for whether its dangerous, I don't think so. With me, I had a doctor on my right hand side with a portable scanning ultrasound device, holding the wand thingy on my tummy so the other doctor on my left hand side could see what he was doing. It all went very very smoothly. Obviously theres a risk of it not working though or I wouldn't have been told I needed an epidural in case of the need to be whisked to theatre.


----------



## red mom2b

I'm hoping for a c section since I'm scared of recovering from both types of labor as well... while taking care of twins!


----------



## Mea

I had a vaginal delivery with my twins and it was actually easier than my singleton!! My consultant strongly believed in natural delivery with twins whether they were breech or not he is a multiple specialist and actually delivered sextuplets a few years ago. So we went with his advice but luckily mine were both head down, so came out easily and I was fully recovovered 4 days after the birth.


----------



## Bumblebee117

I totally support any decision a mom makes, personally I prefer to go vaginally. so far both babies are head down, although twin b (my babyboy) is a little acrobatic and likes to do his somersaults in there. as long as my lil girl stays head down I am happy and will go vaginal. The turning might be uncomfortable but I am sure that just like the labour pains I will forget it as soon as my two precious ones are in my arms! x


----------



## bumpfortwo

i am trying for vaginal and although its early days the babies are doing well at the moment at being consistently head down and fingers crossed it stays that way! I fully appreciate if there are any complications then a c section will happen which could mean double the recovery but this is the risk i think you take in even a singleton pregnancy. i have no problems having an epidural as you cannot feel a thing and will always avoid surgery if possible. i got in touch with some local twin mums, and one said the baby had to be turned but she had an epidural and didn't feel a thing and caused no more stitching than that caused by delivering the first twin. i know what you mean so many unknowns and we have to wait till the end to really see what our twin babies are up to!


----------



## addie25

How long is the recovery from a c-section. I know ur only allowed up and down the stairs once a day and have to have someone bring u the babies for some time. How long till u can do all that yourself?


----------



## tripletsOMG

hi hun after learning i was expecting twins i have done ALOT of research. In my state they are so frantic and pro c/s esp with twins I have decided to have my babes at home. I have spoken with 10 twin moms in my area that have had hb with my midwife and all went great! Also i have talked to twin moms here who had sections and there is a big difference in there exp. many found no medical reason they were sectioned good luck


----------



## henrysmumkaz

tripletsOMG said:


> hi hun after learning i was expecting twins i have done ALOT of research. In my state they are so frantic and pro c/s esp with twins I have decided to have my babes at home. I have spoken with 10 twin moms in my area that have had hb with my midwife and all went great! Also i have talked to twin moms here who had sections and there is a big difference in there exp. many found no medical reason they were sectioned good luck

:O at home?? wow thats brave!


----------



## apple84

Despite some rude and nasty comments about me putting my babies at risk, I intend to try for a vaginal birth. Both girls are head down and my consultant says that he recommends a vaginal birth for me because my pregnancy has been free of complications and I have had a successful vaginal delivery before. I will deliver in an OR and have an epideral just in case though. 

My son's birth went really smoothly and the recovery was easy even with second degree tears. I want to be functional when I take my babies home, not barely able to walk up stairs. 

That said, if complications arise and my OB suggests a c-section I wouldnt hesitate to do it for their sake.


----------



## lizziedripping

addie25 said:


> How long is the recovery from a c-section. I know ur only allowed up and down the stairs once a day and have to have someone bring u the babies for some time. How long till u can do all that yourself?

Hey hun, this made me laugh because here in the Uk the help after delivery (whatever the mode) is pretty thin on the ground :wacko:

I was in immense pain on moving for around 2 days, but had intensive help with the babies for 24hrs after delivery (you are instructed to be immobile for that time period due to the catheter being in place). 

On day 2 I was expected just to get on with it so I hobbled, doubled over and tried to tend to the boys best I could. By day 3 moving was heaps easier and I felt huge relief that I could properly get to the babies - I couldn't stand with them in my arms though. Within a week I was fairly mobile but dizzy and breathless due to massive blood loss (this was actually more of a hinderance than the section was for me). I was home after 5 days and able to function ok with pain relief - I did go up and down the stairs frequently but did it on all fours.

At 2wks exactly I felt lots better and needing pain relief much less - i even felt comfortable in normal clothes for the first time too. At 3wks I was driving again, but on shopping trips still needed the occasional sit down due to abdominal aching. By 4wks I was my old self :happydance: 

For me the section recovery was no worse than my first, traumatic vaginal birth had been. I was in pain for two weeks after that too, and recovering from huge blood loss. If you have a history of straight forward vaginal deliveries, then I'd say don't hesitate to deliver your twins that way too - if twin a is head down especially. 

If a seciton is necessary or your preferred route, then don't worry about that either - all in all it was manageable for me and the recovery ok. I had 4 kids inc. twins to look after afterwards, and tho i was exhausted, it was still the best time of my life xxx


----------



## brooke28

I had a vaginal delivery, and it was just as smooth as my singleton delivery. Despite the 2nd twin compressing his cord after twin a was delivered, and him having to be delivered pretty quickly with forceps (which did cause some tearing). I also had no epidural, as I had a bad reaction to it, and it ad to be cut off.

And I too was terrified of having twin b turn, and I would end up recovering from both deliveries. But I delivered in the OR for precaution, and after twin a was delivered, several nurses put pressure on my belly to keep baby b from trying to turn.

Although my whole pregnancy I hoped for a c-section because I was scared, I am so glad I got to deliver vaginally.


----------



## tripletsOMG

henrysmumkaz said:


> tripletsOMG said:
> 
> 
> hi hun after learning i was expecting twins i have done ALOT of research. In my state they are so frantic and pro c/s esp with twins I have decided to have my babes at home. I have spoken with 10 twin moms in my area that have had hb with my midwife and all went great! Also i have talked to twin moms here who had sections and there is a big difference in there exp. many found no medical reason they were sectioned good luck
> 
> :O at home?? wow thats brave!Click to expand...

i am not brave i would feel braver for going to the hospital and trusting that wht is best will be done but no one in the medical community has proven that to me all they want to do is control the situation w/o a trial of labor:shrug:


----------



## LilRedhead

I had a csection. I had a previous one and due to the fact my son was sitting Indian style. He refused to move from that position lol. My poor daughter was squashed in a little corner in my rib cage. I carried all the way to 38 weeks 3 days, by that time I was so huge I didn't care how they got here lol.


----------



## addie25

Thanks ladies. I am a chicken that's all there is 2 it. I am trying not to worry till that day bc nothing I can do it will be what it is going to be. I will have a lot of help when they arrive so I feel lucky but I still rather be able to do it myself.


----------

